# WALES' STRONGEST MAN 2010



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

*WALES' STRONGEST MAN 2010*

*
** Sunday 16th May 2010 11am*

* To be held at The Boat Yard,Penarth Marina,CF64 1TR.*

*
*

*1.Car Deadlift (with straps no suits wieght to be tested but will be 350kg+) 90 secs*

*
2.**Arm over arm*

*
3.**120kg Log lift (from chest) 90 secs *

*
4.Medley (140kg farmers 20m in each hand-350kg tyre flip back 20m)*

*
5.350k Yolk over 20m (90 secs)*

*
6.Stones (Man vs Man) 115kg-135kg-155kg-175kg-200kg (loaded onto the back of flat bed truck)*

*
COMPETITORS:*

*
Richie Allen *

*
Dale Norris*

*
Richard Smith*

*
Ryan Forshaw*

*
Ross Stone *

*
Jamie Redwood*

*
Owen Lewis*

*
Simon Johnston*

*
Shane Evans*

*
Larwence Mitchell*

*
Rob Bush *

*
Richard Lewis*

*
*


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

This gonna be a great event. Its the first time dale norris (3x wales' strongest man) and jaime redwood (2x wales strongest man) have gone head to head for the title. Also rich smith is in great form and after impressing with his 7th place finish at uk 's last year he will be one of the favourites another one who will be up there is ross stone(Britains strongest man competitor). It would be great to see some of you guys down there


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah good luck to all competing. I will be there to watch on the side lines.


----------



## TAT 70 (Jun 26, 2005)

Will be a cracking show.

U going back to 105 Mart ?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

i really want to go to a strongman event

are there any dates coming up further south soon?

or is there a 2010 calendar that anyone knows of?


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

TAT 70 said:


> Will be a cracking show.
> 
> U going back to 105 Mart ?


Ha Ha... funny you should mention that. I have been toying with the idea. I have lost a bit of weight recently but not enough to be -105kg.

Hope your keeping will mate?


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

Got form said:


> i really want to go to a strongman event
> 
> are there any dates coming up further south soon?
> 
> or is there a 2010 calendar that anyone knows of?


U.K strongman north southern qualifier is this sunday at London Touting and Mitch F.C Bishopsford Road Morden SM4 6BF if this is any interest to you and here is a list of most of the comps this year. http://www.sugdenbarbell.co.uk/competitions


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

ah nice cheers dude


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

1st dale norris

2nd Richie smith

3rd owen lewis

4th ME 

5th richie allen

6th ryan forshaw


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

siovrhyl said:


> U.K strongman north southern qualifier is this sunday at London Touting and Mitch F.C Bishopsford Road Morden SM4 6BF if this is any interest to you and here is a list of most of the comps this year. http://www.sugdenbarbell.co.uk/competitions


i was at that!

was mental. absolutely mental.

ps- good on 4th bro, hope you get all the way!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Well done on the 4th place.


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

cheers blue


----------



## lib (Dec 11, 2008)

can anyone just turn up to the event and watch/spectate or is it a ticket job?


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

yeah for most


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Lib,you missed the midlands qualifier which was North of Melton,near Nottinghamshire a few weeks back,i went to watch this event which i just turned up......late though!!


----------

